# closed cell foam



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

So is there anyone out there that has tryed different Closed Cell Foams (CCF) and like one over the other? Im looking for something to use in my doors to absorb noise that is not too thick or heavy. I am currently using RAMMAT for panel vibration and SSP's (1/8") ccf with MLV on top. I hate the MLV because of how heavy it is, and how often if falls off my door  I like the idea of running a good ccf alone instead, up to 5/8in thick. I know i wont have the same results as with the MLV but i am willing to sacrifice for a lighter, easier to use material. 

Currently debating between:

Over Kill Pro - Acoustic Car Audio Noise Filter and Noise Barrier

Soundproofing Foams

Any others??


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

I used Luxery Liner on my doors. They key is using the correct adhesive. I used 3M 90 spray adhesive and it hasn't come off yet.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't waste your money. Just find a better adhesive. You will not be happy with just a CCF. It is only worthwhile at absorbing high frequency noise. It does nothing for the frequencies of road noise.

At one point I had 1.75" of foam on my trunk floor. It didn't even block noise a quarter as well as 1/8" rubber padding and cotton batting. If 1.75" of Volara didn't stop noise, nothing you put in your door is going to work.


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

thankyou for the tips guys. Man i wish mlv was lighter. Im working with a mini coop and i feel bad adding all this weight when i know engineers spent alot of time and money making it lighter...


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

twosevennine said:


> thankyou for the tips guys. Man i wish mlv was lighter. Im working with a mini coop and i feel bad adding all this weight when i know engineers spent alot of time and money making it lighter...


A lot of what we do in car audio - even when we do it correctly - goes contrary to most vehicle engineers' intentions. Don't lose too much sleep over it.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I've tried about 8 types of closed cell foam and IMO the "super soundproofing foam" you linked to is the best low-budget value. It's actually made by Armacell and I got a chance to check out the spec sheets, etc. when I went to visit their facility in San Marcos. I was very impressed with the numbers -- it's decent barrier AND absorber. Supposedly, it's very popular for aircraft use because of its performance / weight ratio. If you go with that product, get the 3/8" thickness. I found it to be the "sweet spot" of thickness vs. effectiveness -- it was almost as effective as 1/2" or 3/4", but much, much more effective than 1/4". Keep in mind that this is much thicker than Ensolite, so you won't be able to fit it in the same places. I picked mine up locally, so I don't know how great the value still is if you have to pay a lot for shipping.

If you're willing to spend more money, I recommend the Sonic Barrier 3-layer damping material from Parts Express. This stuff is the most effective I've tried, but be aware it's stiff and hard to use (only really works on flat surfaces). You also will need some additional adhesive -- the one it comes with is too weak for car use. I loved this stuff so much that on a prior vehicle I removed the entire dashboard, HVAC, etc. down to bare firewall and lined the entire thing with it. (to cover with a new custom dashboard/home made HVAC system) If you go with the Sonic Barrier, you'll notice one side of the foam has an embossed/dimpled surface -- you want to point that toward the noice source you're trying to attenuate.

BTW, that super soundproofing place has the best prices I've found on MLV as well so I've always bought mine there... but again, I'm local, so shipping might change that value for those who are outside the area.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Dude what you need to do is to go to home depot and buy some pl400 and buy some liquid nail. there is a thread about this on the second skin forum.

I will link it.

LLP stickage - Second Skin Forums


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

absorb *what* noise? road noise?

If so, you're going to need something either very thick, or very dense. google 'stc' ratings. Look for posts by foxpro5 and/or rudeboy here.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> absorb *what* noise? road noise?
> 
> If so, you're going to need something either very thick, or very dense. google 'stc' ratings. Look for posts by foxpro5 and/or rudeboy here.


^ this +1


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

okay like i said i know ccf wont be anything like mlv but im looking for somthing just to put on top of my rammat that can absorb some speaker backwave.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Absorbing sound requires thickness, several inches, like 4" to 6" or more, a thickness not readily usable in a car environment, and you wouldn't be using closed cell foam either. You'd be using open cell foam or a fiber like cotton or wool. Neither of these are useful though because they hold moisture and allow for mold. All you can really do with the tight space is block. You really do have to step to a mass loaded vinyl or lead sheet to do the job. A thin piece of closed cell foam simply can't do the job...at all. It's a good decoupler, but that's it.

You can do whatever you want, but unless you actually do it right, you simply won't get the results you want. You can't defy physics. You either learn how things work or enjoy the wastes of ignorance.


----------

